

7-year-old iPhone developer is on a roll - g-garron
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/08/19/7-year-old-iphone-developer-is-on-a-roll/

======
Sodaware
I hate to be "that guy", but he's not really an app developer if he paid
someone else to do it for him.

------
pacomerh
Trendy now to see a title that says something amazing about a a young child
developer.

